# Server 2003 resync?



## inthecloset (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a boot hang problem on a 2003 Terminal rack server (Dell PowerEdge 1950), and found a troubleshooting tip that suggested removing one of the RAID drives. I did so, and the bootup info reported the RAID array as 'degraded', as the tip predicted it would. As it happened, the tip didn't work. I put the drive back in and rebooted, and saw a reference to RAID being in 'resync' mode. The straight boot didn't work, but a Safe Mode boot did, to a point.

I'm now looking at the C+A+D screen (actually a screensaver now), but there's no response to the mouse or keyboard. The two drives' lights are flashing vigorously, unlike the lights on the drives of the other two servers. I'm currently wondering whether this is re-syncing activity, and whether I should try to wait it out or reboot. It's my understanding that a resync will take many hours, so if that's my route I'm coming back tomorrow. 

Any tips?

Thanks much,


----------

